#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Porcentagem de Homem e Mulheres

## Duca

E ae povo, blz !!!!  :Big Grin:  

A equipe Underlinux tem idéia de qual a porcentagem de homens e mulheres cadastrados no Site ?
Só a título de curiosidade mesmo.

Flw :good: .

----------


## Bios

Nossa.... em números eu não sei..
Mas com certeza homens são maioria esmagadora :P 

Bom ... Eu sou menina  :Big Grin:  :P 

É mais válido fazer uma contagem das mulheres realmente ativas do forum .... pq cadastro .... não conta ..já que tem mto homen que tem cadastro feminino ....e vice versa ... :roll:

----------


## Jeff

Ola Bios,
Faala Duca,

Entao, das que eu falei aqui no forum já foram 8 ou 9....que vi que usam o underlinux.
realmente ainda é muito pouco a mulherada se cadastrar...acho com ja teve um topico, elas ainda tem medo, talzvez de fazer uma pergunta obvio para nós, e para elas não....o que é errado ne..as veze a duvida de um, esclarece o problema do outro, e assim por diante.
vamos lá mulherada... :clap: 

jeff

----------


## Duca

> É mais válido fazer uma contagem das mulheres realmente ativas do forum .... pq cadastro .... não conta ..já que tem mto homen que tem cadastro feminino ....e vice versa ... :roll:


(Ingênuo :? )Sério!!!, e pq os caras se cadastram como mulheres e vice-versa? :roll:




> acho com ja teve um topico, elas ainda tem medo, talzvez de fazer uma pergunta obvio para nós, e para elas não....o que é errado ne..as veze a duvida de um, esclarece o problema do outro, e assim por diante.


Com certeza Jeff!! Por mais simples que seja a dúvida, poste aqui que ajudaremos !! :good:

----------


## Bios

> (Ingênuo :? )Sério!!!, e pq os caras se cadastram como mulheres e vice-versa? :roll:


eheheh Depois de um tempo vc começa a reparar mais em alguns detalhes  :Wink:  

Tem alguns que acham que as perguntas que "mulheres" postam são respondidas mais rapidamente ..... :roll:

----------


## Pedro0278

> Tem alguns que acham que as perguntas que "mulheres" postam são respondidas mais rapidamente ..... :roll:


E é... Tem uns malas que depois de postarem as perguntas mediocres sem sentido nao obtém respostas postam aMESM pergunta com um nick de mulher como visitante...

Já vi isso e desmascarei o cara... dei tanta risada...

Realmente as mulheres são muito bem atendidas no fórum, não porque são mulheres, mas porque sabem especificam mais centralmente a pergunta. ai os Malas aproveitam essa brecha de segurança e caem dentro.

Mas tem mulheres 100% reais aqui no fórum, Bios, Skubbus e por ai vai...

----------


## Duca

> não porque são mulheres, mas porque sabem especificam mais centralmente a pergunta


Nisso, elas realmente ganham .... :dedi:

----------

